# What Store can i buy Phenibut?



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello i have heard amazing things about this Phenibut Herb. How does the effect Compare to Xanax? Or A Benzo? What does it feel like? Compare the potency to xanax. To my amazement on wiki it shows this works on GABA and it immediately. grabbed my attention. Please someone compare the effects to a benzo or an opiate. i have never tried this Phenibut but i am greatly interested in buying it. Any good sites/Stores?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

IMO it works better in a benzo in different ways. Online can buy it online


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Phenibut is awesome because it makes you less worried and makes you enjoy life more. In my experience I had euphoria the first time but now I just get anti anxiety effects.


----------



## Michael James (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Bacon, I just bought some last week after being skeptical for a while. I've been on Xanax before and I think it's a lot better. It feels like someone gave you a shot in the arm of confidence and it makes you feel slightly tipsy if you like that feeling. Plus it lasts basically all day! The only down side being you can only take it 2-3 times a week due to tolerance. I think it's at least worth trying. I got mine from bodybuilding.com and I bought the primaforce brand because of recommendations I received.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I bought mine off Amazon, they also have the Primaforce brand. Pretty good discount if you use "Subscribe & Save."


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow everyone seems to love this hahaha! Im excited to try this


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Start low dose prob 500-750mg but if your a girl take less. Next day if you feel nothing try 1g to 1.5g.....1.75g is my sweet spot


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

I just bought some after reading so many good things about it and am eagerly awaiting my shipment!

Just be very careful of tolerance. On this site, and many others (even on youtube!), people continually warn about the problem of rapid tolerance.

From what I hear, 2-3 times a week is as many times as you want to go, unless you want to have problems :/

And also, be wary of needing to up your dose (obviously, due to tolerance).

I've read 1-2G is the max you want to take... more than that and you know you have tolerance issues.

Also, apparently you can crash (fatigue) at the end of the day after taking this. Just be aware of this (since phenibut is primarily marketed as a sleep aid, at lower doses).

To people currently taking this: 

How long have you been taking this?
Have you been taking it around 2-3 times a week max, to try to avoid tolerance?
Have the fatigue crashes been significant/worrying?
Have you noticed tolerance build-up even at low dosing schedules (like 2-3 times a week)?

x


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I went from 1.5g to 1.75 and I agree with the crash. I've heard people taking 3 grams no problem. So I don't know how dangerous it can be if you take 3+ grams. I only have taken phenibut twice. I like phenibut but hate the crash at the end of the night. Makes me tired big time


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

robtyl said:


> To people currently taking this:
> 
> How long have you been taking this?
> Have you been taking it around 2-3 times a week max, to try to avoid tolerance?
> ...



14 months
Yes, strictly Saturday Sunday only.
No, I just fall asleep a little quicker when I go to bed at the end of the day.
Not really, maybe a tiny bit, but i'm still quite happy sticking to 1x 2g dose first thing in the morning as I've always done and it still lasts all day.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bodybuilding.com or GNC


----------



## everyday (Aug 14, 2011)

I have been unable to find it in any stores, I buy mine on ebay.



EDIT

Also, you will notice its very very sour. I mix the powder with fruit juice. You may also notice your stomach rumbles after you drink it, Thats normal.


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

ugh1979 said:


> 14 months
> Yes, strictly Saturday Sunday only.
> No, I just fall asleep a little quicker when I go to bed at the end of the day.
> Not really, maybe a tiny bit, but i'm still quite happy sticking to 1x 2g dose first thing in the morning as I've always done and it still lasts all day.


Niceee  Thanks for the post!

I forgot to take it last weekend, so will have to wait a few days to try another round - would have been good for some interviews I had today


----------

